# Help- Gaming in intel 810e



## ganesh_2218 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hai frens,

Is it possible to play latest games like doom3, half life-2 in my Intel 810e mother board.But i dont have any graphics card or Pci express card. Is it possible to put any of these cards into my mother board slot to run latest games. But it doesnt have any AGP slot. Whats the solution or else i have to change the motherboard. 

Can an intel 865gbf board run with an pentium-3 1 ghz processor?

Answer my questions?



GANESH


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 24, 2004)

ganesh_2218 said:
			
		

> Hai frens,
> 
> Is it possible to play latest games like doom3, half life-2 in my Intel 810e mother board.But i dont have any graphics card or Pci express card. Is it possible to put any of these cards into my mother board slot to run latest games. But it doesnt have any AGP slot. Whats the solution or else i have to change the motherboard.
> 
> Can an intel 865gbf board run with an pentium-3 1 ghz processor?



First Question... Nope... You can't run any modern game on that card... and the motherboard doesn't even have an AGP slot.. so you can only buy an PCi based card... which are obselete now...
I would recommend an upgrade...

And 865gbf supports both p4 & p4...


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 24, 2004)

mate yes you can run Doom 3 and HL2 on the onboard card the thing is you will not be able to play it with its features. You can play it in 640*480 resoultions with details set to low. So yes you can play it but is it worth it...thats a diff question...

The intel 865f does support ur processor I think. Thats a pretty decent board too mate.


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 24, 2004)

well, latest games wont play bcoz 810e onboard video dosent have hardware T&L. 
You can buy GF FX 5200 PCI card but with that slow processor dont expect to play modern games at good resolutions. 
And no 865 only supports P4 S478 CPUs. It dosent support P3 processors.
If you dont plan to upgrade your CPU too you will have to go for Intel 815 chipset motherboard which has AGP slot.
But even then with that outdated processors, gaming with latest games in pain.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 24, 2004)

Intel 810E Has PPGA socket . No your Pentium 3 is not Supported on 865GF Board. 
      If you want to upgrade or not throughly depends how much time you want to devote to gaming. If you are mild and casual gamer just half  hour in 2 days or so then get PCI Based Geforce Mx 4 card at around 3k. 
   But if u intend seriously enter gaming scenario then upgrade is the only path for you, A New ATX cabinet , CPU Ram n Proccy is what you will need. OF course the Graphic card comes too.
    So its up to you . Want to be casual gamer , a medicore or Hardcore Gamer ? 
   Merry Christmas !!


----------



## geek_rohit (Dec 25, 2004)

C'mon mate you need some upgrading. You can't imagine to have a great XPerience with the games on an 810, if at all they do run. This chipset doesn't have an AGP slot. So no chance of improving the Graphics performance. So upgrade as soon as possible if want to play new games.Moreover the DDR is much better than the older SD versions.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 26, 2004)

lol...here i see rohit again advising sumone to upgrade his PC......!!!

c'mon budddy.....let ppl remain contended with their babies!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 27, 2004)

ok friend.....u r on same track i was abt 1 and half yr ago....i had an i810 board. these series have 4mb in-built agp which was quite comfy with decent performance till games of say 2001-2002. twas wwe raw which didnt run on my pc which made me change my board 2 intel 845GL with 64mb internal graphics. 

dude it wont cost u much....just exchange ur board with an intel D865 board. it has 64mb internal agp memory and an 4x agp slot.

buying a pci card wud be waste of ur money as they wont give u a performance of an agp specially with an old p3. if ur concern is money go for celeron or amd athlon which wud be cheaper or go for p4 2ghz+.

p4 1.9 wud cost u somewhere abt rs.6500
p4 2.0 or + wud be abt rs.8000+
amd 2200 wud be less than rs.4000

gud luk dude.


----------



## murut87 (May 18, 2009)

Intel 82810e Doesn`t have a Hardware T&L support but some games can play but slow.    This is the game where i tested it:   FREEDOM FIGHTERS - Can play but all detail is very low    Unreal Tournament 2004 - Playable but slow using 320x240 resolution    That was the game that supports T&L systems.    My computer specifications:   Intel Celeron Copper 1.1 GHz  256 MB SDRAM  2x 128MB RAM  Windows XP SP2 Professional Edition  Intel 82810E with 32MB VRAM.(4MB VRAM on WIN 9x)    Thats is my specifications on my computer...  If you wanna upgrade your graphics card but don`t have and AGP slots,i recommend you to use this PCI driver (Jaton GeForceFX PCI Graphics Card). It sell you at cost $99.00 dollars.If you don`t want this PCI,just change your motherboard.


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2009)

awaken from the deads


----------



## ambar.hitman (May 21, 2009)

murut87 said:


> Intel 82810e Doesn`t have a Hardware T&L support but some games can play but slow. This is the game where i tested it: FREEDOM FIGHTERS - Can play but all detail is very low Unreal Tournament 2004 - Playable but slow using 320x240 resolution That was the game that supports T&L systems. My computer specifications: Intel Celeron Copper 1.1 GHz 256 MB SDRAM 2x 128MB RAM Windows XP SP2 Professional Edition Intel 82810E with 32MB VRAM.(4MB VRAM on WIN 9x) Thats is my specifications on my computer... If you wanna upgrade your graphics card but don`t have and AGP slots,i recommend you to use this PCI driver (Jaton GeForceFX PCI Graphics Card). It sell you at cost $99.00 dollars.If you don`t want this PCI,just change your motherboard.


 
Great job buddy, u BUMPed a 5 year old thread. The guy might have thrown away his Intel 810 by now.


----------



## thedragonrocks (May 22, 2009)

The guy must now be a married project manager with two kids settled in US and would have long forgotten PC and gaming. good job giving his memories back


----------

